# ZENITH VS. DAYTON



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

WHATS THE BETTER WHEEL? PARTICULARLY FOR A 93-96 BIG BODY CADDY??? :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

its personal preference, some will say Zenith and some will say Dayton. Both are the best quality wheels made.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

gotta be dayton, though all the wire wheels suffer in quality anymore, dayton is still the best out there. i bought a set of zeniths about this time last year and had one of the hubs crack on me within a month of buying them, and this was on a non-juiced ride. i kicked myself in the ass for selling my 72's to get them. i now have another set of 72's(daytons), which were made pre 95' and have no probs.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 8 2007, 11:54 AM~7209646
> *its personal preference, some will say Zenith and some will say Dayton. Both are the best quality wheels made.
> *



i prefer the old school Zeniths


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

wow ive had my 72's on my caddy for the past 7months and i swang my car all over the place ,with pics for proof and my shit dont squeak no cracks no rust and they still look brand new "you just got some bad luck homie" ..........anyone wanna come see my wheels :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Feb 8 2007, 01:07 PM~7209753
> *gotta be dayton, though all the wire wheels suffer in quality anymore, dayton is still the best out there. i bought a set of zeniths about this time last year and had one of the hubs crack on me within a month of buying them, and this was on a non-juiced ride. i kicked myself in the ass for selling my 72's to get them. i now have another set of 72's(daytons), which were made pre 95' and have no probs.
> *


AND THIS IS WHEN ... I STARTED TO HAVE 2ND THOUGHS ABOUT SELLIN ZENITH, 2 WEEKS LATER I GOT OVE 5 SETS THAT RUSTED, AND I WAS TOLD THERE WOULD BE NO WARRINTY....I SAID FUCK THAT....AND STOPED SELLLIN ZENITH


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Truspoke :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 8 2007, 02:35 PM~7210022
> *Truspoke  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Got my Z's close to 2 years ago......no problems :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

I had 72 spoke cross zenith, sold them for 72 dayton. I did not have prblems with either, just decided to go Dayton :biggrin:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

Dont go with zeniths i made the mistake of buying myself a set of 96 spoke zeniths a year ago and after a couple washes they eventually started to rust P.O.S OG wires wernt even that bad :uh: 

zenith gets a big :thumbsdown: 

Dayton :thumbsup:

bottom line dayton will always be superior over zenith


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Feb 8 2007, 04:22 PM~7211205
> *Dont go with zeniths  i made the mistake of buying myself a set of 96 spoke zeniths a year ago and after a couple washes they eventually started to rust P.O.S OG wires wernt even that bad  :uh:
> 
> zenith gets a big  :thumbsdown:
> ...


half the time you guys dont even know how to take care , treat or wash you wheels i had pairs of CROWNS, showtimes, OG'S, ROADSTERS , LUXORS, DAYTONS AND ZENITHS NONE OF THEM EVER RUSTED ON ME


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2007, 04:29 PM~7211265
> *half the time you guys dont even know how to take care , treat or wash you wheels i had  pairs of CROWNS, showtimes,  OG'S, ROADSTERS , LUXORS, DAYTONS AND ZENITHS NONE OF THEM EVER RUSTED ON ME
> *



TRUE, YOU DO HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF THEM, AND THEY WILL ALL RUST IN ENOUGH WATER


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2007, 02:29 PM~7211265
> *half the time you guys dont even know how to take care , treat or wash you wheels i had  pairs of CROWNS, showtimes,  OG'S, ROADSTERS , LUXORS, DAYTONS AND ZENITHS NONE OF THEM EVER RUSTED ON ME
> *


i use nothing but soap and water and i air dry all my wires :uh: :uh:

face it man your product is *SHIT* for those prices and not what it use to be enough with the bs excuses :uh:


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2007, 03:29 PM~7211265
> *half the time you guys dont even know how to take care , treat or wash you wheels i had  pairs of CROWNS, showtimes,  OG'S, ROADSTERS , LUXORS, DAYTONS AND ZENITHS NONE OF THEM EVER RUSTED ON ME
> *


yea no shit :uh: :biggrin: hey bro , i called that guy in texas he said i need 14x6 zeniths in rear of the big body he ''thinks''  , and im not ready to pay 2,300 for some all chrome daytons  , i called show time and they say that theyre 14x7 showtimes will work just as good as daytons, and i remember u had some on that white fleetwood,  can u post a pic of them bad boys so i can make up my mind on spendin this income tax check!! :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2007, 03:29 PM~7211265
> *half the time you guys dont even know how to take care , treat or wash you wheels i had  pairs of CROWNS, showtimes,  OG'S, ROADSTERS , LUXORS, DAYTONS AND ZENITHS NONE OF THEM EVER RUSTED ON ME
> *


THATS WHERE YOUR WRONG TOMAS ( PRES OF THE IMPERIALS CC) HAD HIS FOR LESS THEN A MONTH EXPLANE THAT....COME ON....IVE BEEN LOWRIDING 25 YEAR....DO YOU WANT ME TO POST THE RIMMS


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 8 2007, 03:52 PM~7211502
> *THATS WHERE  YOUR  WRONG  TOMAS ( PRES OF THE  IMPERIALS CC) HAD  HIS  FOR  LESS THEN  A  MONTH  EXPLANE  THAT....COME  ON....IVE  BEEN  LOWRIDING  25 YEAR....DO YOU  WANT  ME  TO POST THE  RIMMS
> *


 :0 post pics please


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

daytons are too expensive 2300 for some 14s  and the zeniths wont work on big bodys  supposedly them ''showtime wires have good chrome and same offset as daytons....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Feb 8 2007, 04:32 PM~7211301
> *i use nothing but soap and water and i air dry all my wires  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> face it man your product is SHIT for those prices and  not what it use to be enough with the bs excuses  :uh:
> *


your in L.A. COME SEE MY WHEELS ,FACE IT IF YOU DONT TREAT THEM RIGHT ANY WHEEL WILL RUST


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 8 2007, 04:52 PM~7211502
> *THATS WHERE  YOUR  WRONG  TOMAS ( PRES OF THE  IMPERIALS CC) HAD  HIS  FOR  LESS THEN  A  MONTH  EXPLANE  THAT....COME  ON....IVE  BEEN  LOWRIDING  25 YEAR....DO YOU  WANT  ME  TO POST THE  RIMMS
> *


GO AHEAD AND POST THE PICS AND ILL POST SOME RUSTED DAYTONS AND SOME RUSTED CHINAS ,AND WHY DOES EVERYONE BRING UP HOW LONG THEY'VE BEEN LOWRIDING THAT DOSENT EXPLAN ANYTHING


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elchuntaroguapo_@Feb 8 2007, 04:55 PM~7211536
> *daytons are too expensive 2300 for some 14s   and the zeniths wont work on big bodys   supposedly them ''showtime wires have good chrome and same offset as daytons....
> *


THE OLD SHOWTHIMES WOULD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Feb 8 2007, 04:32 PM~7211301
> *i use nothing but soap and water and i air dry all my wires  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> face it man your product is SHIT for those prices and  not what it use to be enough with the bs excuses  :uh:
> *


SOAP AND WATER DOSENT PREVENT RUST THATS WHY EVEN DAYTON ADVISE'S YOU TO USE CLEANER AND WD40 READ THERE WEB SITE HOMIE AND IVE ONLY BEEN LOWRIDEING FOR 17 YEARS


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

damn im confused a while back homeboys said that new daytons wer junk and that they wer starting to use china parts and that old school daytons wer the only good ones? and then he said zeniths wer crap cause they werent being made in same location and that they wer starting to using china parts??? wtf do the wheel dealers just knock the other brand cause they start selling new brands???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elchuntaroguapo_@Feb 8 2007, 05:07 PM~7211657
> *damn im confused a while back homeboys said that new daytons wer junk and that they wer starting to use china parts and that old school daytons wer the only good ones? and then he said zeniths wer crap cause they werent being made in same location and that they wer starting to  using china parts??? wtf do the wheel dealers just knock the other brand cause they start selling new brands???
> *


DONT GO THERE :biggrin: THE LAST TIME I SAID THE SAME THING EVERYONE GOT THERE PANTYS TWISTED :biggrin:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2007, 03:02 PM~7211609
> *your in L.A. COME SEE MY WHEELS ,FACE IT IF YOU DONT TREAT THEM RIGHT ANY WHEEL WILL RUST
> *


hahah wtf iam suppost to do rub lotion on them and massage them :uh: NO wheels should ever start rusting after being washed 2 times and being completly air dried :uh: Its called non nickel plated cheap fuckin chrome


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Feb 8 2007, 05:09 PM~7211674
> *hahah wtf iam suppost to do rub lotion on them and massage them :uh:  NO wheels should ever start rusting after being washed 2 times and  being completly air dried  :uh: Its called cheap fuckin chrome
> *


NO ITS CALLED YOU HAVE BAD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Feb 8 2007, 04:09 PM~7211674
> *hahah wtf iam suppost to do rub lotion on them and massage them :uh:  NO wheels should ever start rusting after being washed 2 times and  being completly air dried  :uh: Its called cheap fuckin chrome
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/pdf/dwc3yearwarranty.pdf


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

:uh: :angry: damn im just gonna buy some 84's


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

i guess ill keep looking for some old school used daytons or check back and see if they make them zeniths with the ''dayton'' offset????  ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

OG'S :thumbsup: 

Save your money and buy something else. It's not like someones gonna run up to your rims with a fucking magnifying glass. Let's be realistic. Jeez


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

personally i dont care what other people think, but i like knowing that i have the best brand of wire wheels i can get on my ride. i dont have to spray my wheels down with oil, or keep them in the garage out of the weather or any of that shit. cheap wheels= high maintenance.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I HAVE A SET OF DAYTONS MADE IN 95...CAR USED TO SIT OUTSIDE IN ALL CONDITIONS...NEVER RUSTED ON ME...I STILL HAVE THEM....STILL LOOK LIKE GLASS...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Feb 8 2007, 07:19 PM~7212776
> *personally i dont care what other people think, but i like knowing that i have the best brand of wire wheels i can get on my ride. i dont have to spray my wheels down with oil, or keep them in the garage out of the weather or any of that shit. cheap wheels= high maintenance.
> *


your just as ignorent as the other fools did you read what i said i ride on mine i gas hop on mine i swang on mine and my car sits out side come see my wheels they look 10x better than daytons


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2007, 07:52 PM~7213736
> *your just as ignorent as the other fools did you read what i said i ride on mine i gas hop on mine i swang on mine and  my car sits out side come see my wheels they look 10x better than daytons
> *


u should make a new topic about how the zeniths will now work on big bodies! i bet they will sell big time now! :0 and post pics of yours on your caddy


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Daytons :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Zeniths :thumbsup: 

China's :thumbsdown:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2007, 02:29 PM~7211265
> *half the time you guys dont even know how to take care , treat or wash you wheels i had  pairs of CROWNS, showtimes,  OG'S, ROADSTERS , LUXORS, DAYTONS AND ZENITHS NONE OF THEM EVER RUSTED ON ME
> *


I don't know how. How are you supposed to maintain them?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elchuntaroguapo_@Feb 8 2007, 04:07 PM~7211657
> *damn im confused a while back homeboys said that new daytons wer junk and that they wer starting to use china parts and that old school daytons wer the only good ones? and then he said zeniths wer crap cause they werent being made in same location and that they wer starting to  using china parts??? wtf do the wheel dealers just knock the other brand cause they start selling new brands???
> *


YOUR NOT GOING TO BUY ANYTHING.........AND YES THE DAYTON BLVDS ARE JUNK :0 EVERYONE TRYS TO GO TO CHINA AND LIE TO PEOPLE THAT THEY USE USA MADE PARTS......JUST LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL ZENITH AND DAYTONS,,,,ARE THE BEST.....JUST LIKE EVERYTHING IN THE USA , EVERYTHING COMES FROM ASIA EVEN THE FORD YOU DRIVE :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2007, 04:10 PM~7211686
> *NO ITS CALLED YOU HAVE BAD LUCK :biggrin:
> *


NO ITS CALLED GREED , YOU WOULD HAVE TO HAVE BEEN THERE TO KNOW !! THATS FACT...I WAS THERE, THATS WHY AM NOT THERE ANYMORE...


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 8 2007, 10:04 PM~7214937
> *NO  ITS  CALLED  GREED ,  YOU  WOULD  HAVE  TO  HAVE  BEEN  THERE  TO  KNOW !!  THATS  FACT...I  WAS  THERE,  THATS  WHY  AM  NOT  THERE ANYMORE...
> *


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 8 2007, 10:00 PM~7214900
> *YOUR  NOT  GOING  TO  BUY  ANYTHING.........AND  YES  THE  DAYTON  BLVDS  ARE  JUNK :0  EVERYONE  TRYS  TO  GO  TO  CHINA  AND  LIE  TO  PEOPLE  THAT  THEY  USE  USA  MADE  PARTS......JUST  LIKE  THE  OLD  SCHOOL  ZENITH  AND  DAYTONS,,,,ARE  THE  BEST.....JUST  LIKE  EVERYTHING IN  THE  USA ,  EVERYTHING COMES  FROM  ASIA  EVEN  THE  FORD  YOU  DRIVE :0
> *


ugh, :uh: i drive a cadillac and it was made in texas :biggrin:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2007, 07:52 PM~7213736
> *your just as ignorent as the other fools did you read what i said i ride on mine i gas hop on mine i swang on mine and  my car sits out side come see my wheels they look 10x better than daytons
> *


so now i am ignorant, since i choose dayton wheels over chinas, if you would have taken the time to comprehend what i said in the post you quoted, you would have seen i was speaking about cheap wheels(china wheels), i wasnt downing zenith by any means, i had previously stated that the set of 96 spokes that i got had problems, and the people at zenith didnt want to stand up to their warranty at first, but did end up replacing my broken ass wheel after a couple months of waiting. keith can vouch for all of this, since those wheels came from him, and were part of the reason he quit selling them. so if i am ignorant for choosing a wheel that i havent had any troubles out of, then so be it.


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Feb 9 2007, 05:51 PM~7221213
> *so now i am ignorant, since i choose dayton wheels over chinas, if you would have taken the time to comprehend what i said in the post you quoted, you would have seen i was speaking about cheap wheels(china wheels), i wasnt downing zenith by any means, i had previously stated that the set of 96 spokes that i got had problems, and the people at zenith didnt want to stand up to their warranty at first, but did end up replacing my broken ass wheel after a couple months of waiting. keith can vouch for all of this, since those wheels came from him, and were part of the reason he quit selling them. so if i am ignorant for choosing a wheel that i havent had any troubles out of, then so be it.
> *


  CACAZOID PRODUCTIONS...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I have a set of 88 spokes daytons. I bought them brand new in 97. Still have them till this day and they still look band new.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Old school Daytons or Zeniths are the way to go bro. That is when quality mattered and competition was not eating at their profits back in the day (early to mid nineties). 

After that both companies started loosing sales and money because some of us lowriders were going for the inexpensive versions. Dayton and Zenith had no choice but to join in so that they can make some profits. 

Result? Inferior quality parts, rusty spokes, nipples, cracked hubs, lower standards on chrome acceptance etc....

I've only owned Zeniths or Daytons. I like them both. Right now I have a set of 96 spoke Zeniths that were built back int he mid nineties.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Feb 8 2007, 07:50 PM~7214269
> *Daytons :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Zeniths :thumbsup:
> ...


 *THIS IS A GOOD WAY TO PUT IT.*  :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Old school


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Love them old school cross laces.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

zenith


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

Dayton`s or Zenith`s........I Believe it is just Personal Preference....`Cause They R both The Best Wire Wheels Available......


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

daytons and zeniths are both made of china parts! :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 10 2007, 04:11 AM~7224570
> *Old school
> 
> *


The only way to go. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i had some of the og zeniths rust, but daytons have never rusted on me yet... but even my og wires have lasted for years... just depends how you take care of them


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchuntaroguapo_@Feb 10 2007, 08:47 PM~7228785
> *daytons and zeniths are both made of china parts! :0
> *



NEWBIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchuntaroguapo_@Feb 10 2007, 08:47 PM~7228785
> *daytons and zeniths are both made of china parts! :0
> *


http://daytonwirewheels.com/lowridercars.htm

read under the 64 in the website. 


People are funny though, they criticize what they can't afford. :0 :0 everyone knows Daytons business :uh: :uh: Get a life folks


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 12 2007, 09:35 AM~7238627
> *http://daytonwirewheels.com/lowridercars.htm
> 
> read under the 64 in the website.
> ...


daytons are made in chinese sweatshops :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 12 2007, 11:35 AM~7238627
> *http://daytonwirewheels.com/lowridercars.htm
> 
> read under the 64 in the website.
> ...


Whoa! That is pretty cool, my 61 bubbletop is pictured on that dayton page. :biggrin:


----------

